# Please provide some tips to prolong life of my ssd



## ubergeek (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi guys I have Intel 530 ssd 240gb it would be great if so.e one could share some tips on prolonging its life span


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2014)

Don't defrag the drive. Ever. That's one tip from me.


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 16, 2014)

avoid writing too much data too often to the ssd.
keep your ssd atleast 20%  unused .


----------



## seamon (Nov 16, 2014)

Best advice: Don't give a fu*k.

Current gen SSDs have very good durability. The controller would fail(7-8 years) much before you exhaust NAND writes.
This is as long as you don't abuse your SSD by writing and deleting ~1TB of data every day. In this case, the SSD will probably last for 1.5 years.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Don't defrag the drive. Ever. That's one tip from me.



If you're on Win 8(idk about 7), the OS will recognize the SSD as a SSD and won;t defrag it ever. It'll just TRIM it.


----------

